
The Moon Is Full of Money - howard941
http://nautil.us/issue/74/networks/the-moon-is-full-of-money-rp
======
vikramkr
This is a well written article, but holy cow did it take an awful long time to
get to the point of "there is helium 3 on the moon."

Speaking of holy cows - since when has there been anti-moon mining sentiment
among hindus? It's super weird that we're grouped with practicing witches in
this article, and I tried googling around and couldn't find any information on
Hindus being anti space mining. It looks like ISRO is trying actively to mine
the moon, but that's sort of the opposite...

~~~
shripadk
Exactly! I have never heard this bit about Hindus being anti-moon mining
anywhere. On the contrary, we have always been fascinated by Space: be it in
our scriptures or even modern day. I wonder where this misinformation stems
from!

------
mdorazio
Let me save you a horrendously long read filled with personal tangents instead
of actual facts: there's Helium 3 on the moon in relative abundance.

The problem here is two-fold: 1) Helium 3 is mostly only useful for working,
energy positive fusion reactors, which... don't exist yet and probably won't
for some time. 2) The article makes a big deal about this being a key to
reducing fossil fuel dependence, but... that's already happening without
fusion and also without a trillion dollar moon mining project.

